# Spring flounder run is almost here!



## oceankayaker84 (Dec 16, 2007)

Despite the gusty SE winds this morning, I decided to fish the Galveston Causeway area out of my kayak. The tide was ripping out in the morning and I tried for some trout but didn't even get a bite with live shrimp. So, I moved over to a flounder spot of mine near the Santa Fe RR bridge and chunked some Gulp! white pogeys and the remainder of the live shrimp. The flounder were biting good early in the morning and slowed by 9:45-10:00 am (as did the tide). Ended up catching 12 flounder, 7 being undersized and released, and 5 nice keepers (2 biggest went 19-1/2" and 20-1/2"). Most were caught on live shrimp though some of the smaller ones took a liking to the Gulp! The key to locating the fish was finding LOTS of structure right on the edge of a steep drop-off. I lost a lot of tackle to the pilings and rocks but that's where the flounder were.

I believe the fish I caught had recently come from the gulf since they were all covered in sea lice (like the bull reds). If so, that's a good indicator that the spring flounder run is just around the corner.

In the upcoming warmer months, more and more flounder will be pushing through the passes in large quantities. IMO, the action is more consistent than in the fall, though a majority of the fish tends to be smaller.

Just wanted to give everyone a heads up!!

Here are a couple pictures.:cheers:

- Jantzen


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

What can I say... Sweet Report... 

You have there # dialed in... You could probally catch flatties in Lake Conroe too....LOL


----------



## outdooraggie2011 (Nov 24, 2008)

nice report- I'll have to head down there soon for some flatties!!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

nice report


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

nice report and pic thanks for sharing


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Real mans flounder, nice going guy.


----------



## shoal me the money2 (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice pics and flounder, your the flounder man. Stay on them. Tight Lines!!!


----------



## trio-assassin (Nov 4, 2008)

yep! cant wait for the spring run!! great report man!!


----------



## Snaggledtoothfreckelfish (Jul 26, 2008)

congrats on the catch and awesome pics we need to hook up and go out on the yaks shoot me a pm .......


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

You should be a flounder guide. I may need to hire you to teach me some things. Good Job bro and keep the reports and updates coming. I know I like fishing teh IC on this spring run and I am getting hungry for some fried flounder


----------



## MartyMar (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks,nice job............


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

*WTG!*

Nice catch brother!

Marc


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

Great report! I gotta go!!


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks for the report. Nice flat fish. Sure is nice of you to give your spot away.


----------



## Joeshark (Aug 16, 2005)

*spring run*

I guess we better all learn to catch flounder in spring, since TPWD want to close flounder in November. TPWD meeting tonight, Monday at Dick. office to accept comments.


----------



## crappieman32175 (Jun 13, 2007)

Nice report and Nice fish too!!


----------



## CCducker (Nov 21, 2008)

We have been getting a few but now real numbers im hoping it will turn on soon.


----------



## castnblast4life (Jun 12, 2007)

awsome report thanks


----------



## ejbroker (Nov 24, 2008)

Great job OK84. You certainly know how to find them flounder.


----------



## KrazyFish (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you for the report !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice work! I've seen an increase in flounder over the last two weeks as well, we've been catching them at SLP and good to see they are moving thru the causeway... Now if they will only follow the scent trail to my filet table


----------



## wing_buster87 (Sep 27, 2008)

Daaannng flounder slayer..... Thats what im talking about. Keep up the good work. Maybe you could give BIG GARWOOD some helpfull advice.......


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Kuddos for going out in a Yak on a windy day like today ! Only right you should be rewarded with a nice mess of fish !


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Very nice....


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

Awesome report and fish pics. Congrats and thanks for the info. Very informative. A true example of a good report for some of us to follow.


----------

